# Carrera Vulcan



## huggybear0 (7 May 2020)

Hi all what are you thoughts on a Carrera Vulcan.

I know it’s not top of the range but for 300 any good.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

Usable, workmanlike, robust. You could do worse for 300 sheets new. Have you looked at the B:Twin range?


----------



## huggybear0 (7 May 2020)

Hi no. Not looked at B.T Win. What do you recommend


----------



## Slioch (7 May 2020)

For the price, I'd say a Vulcan is very good.
Bought one 18 months ago and use it for some reasonably serious off-road stuff, such as the Red-Route up at Dalby Forest, where it performs very very well.
Yes it's heavy, but that comes with the price.
The hydraulic brakes are excellent.


----------



## huggybear0 (8 May 2020)

Thanks. Do you have any thoughts on an Orbea MX 27.5 


Slioch said:


> For the price, I'd say a Vulcan is very good.
> Bought one 18 months ago and use it for some reasonably serious off-road stuff, such as the Red-Route up at Dalby Forest, where it performs very very well.
> Yes it's heavy, but that comes with the price.
> The hydraulic brakes are excellent.


----------



## Slioch (8 May 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Thanks. Do you have any thoughts on an Orbea MX 27.5



No. Sorry.


----------



## huggybear0 (8 May 2020)

Genesis core 20 


Frame: ALX7+ 6061 Double-Butted Aluminium
Fork: Rockshox Recon Silver RL, Solo Air, 120mm.
Front Derailleur: Shimano Acera FD-M3000
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera RD-M3000
Number of Gears: 27
Shifters: Shimano Acera SL-M3000
Chain set: Shimano Acera FC-M3000 / 40/30/22T
Cassette: Shimano CS-HG300-9 / 11-34T
Chain: KMC X9
Pedals: Supplied
Brakeset: Shimano M395 180/160mm
Handlebar: Genesis alloy / 740mm x 15mm rise
Stem: Genesis 60mm /+7deg
Grips: Genesis Loc On
Rims: WTB STP i23 TCS 27.5"
Hubs: Shimano FH-RM35 32h
Tyres: Maxxis Ardent 27.5x2.25"
Saddle: Genesis MTB
Seatpost: Genesis Alloy / 30.9x400mm
Weight: 13.58 kg (Medium)


----------



## huggybear0 (8 May 2020)

Slioch said:


> For the price, I'd say a Vulcan is very good.
> Bought one 18 months ago and use it for some reasonably serious off-road stuff, such as the Red-Route up at Dalby Forest, where it performs very very well.
> Yes it's heavy, but that comes with the price.
> The hydraulic brakes are excellent.


Thanks the guy has put the price up to 360 now due to high demand on bikes


----------



## huggybear0 (8 May 2020)

Hi any thoughts on. 
BTWIN Rockrider 520 Mtb


----------



## Drago (9 May 2020)

Unfortunately, you can't use a spec sheet to decide. Some of the best riding bikes have a fairly modest spec - Tribans anyone? - and some very expensive bikes dripping in names and acronyms can be decidedly average.

The only way is to ride them. Next best thing is to find someone else who has ridden them, and that's better than nothing although it won't tell if the bike will suit _you _specifically.

The only thing really against the Vulcan is that the forks aren't very nice and if you're a heavy rider you will overwhelm them. That said, no £300 mountain bike has decent suspension forks so you can't really hold that against the Vulcan.


----------



## HMS_Dave (9 May 2020)

I overwhelm the forks on my fat bike but i do have and use 100% the lockout feature. It's debatable whether a fat bike needs a suspension fork, but there you go. Personally, i don't think you can get far wrong with the Carrera. My missus has a BTwin Elops and can say its had zero issues since last year. They're also a good bike from decathlon...


----------

